# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  ABO-NCLE National Education Conference

## rob.optician

Another thread started to shift gears into the conference talk, so I decided to make a dedicated thread.


Cheers to ya - I look forward to seeing you all at the event.:cheers:

----------


## chip anderson

Think they will actually decide and pass on what "_education"_ is?

----------


## rob.optician

Taking into consideration the complete lack of interest in this thread on Optiboard by Opticians everywhere, some news I recently heard is not very surprising. 

ABO-NCLE were hoping for thousands of guests to their event in Cinci - and so far have had less than 500 people register. 

wow :drop:!

Maybe the fact that is costs just as much to fly to some place cool like Las Vegas or Chicago as it does to Cinci is the reason most people are skipping this one...

It is their first event so...hopefully it'll get all worked out next year.

----------


## Fezz

> ABO-NCLE were hoping for thousands of guests to their event in Cinci - and so far have had less than 500 people register. 
> 
> wow :drop:!
> 
> Maybe the fact that is costs just as much to fly to some place cool like Las Vegas or Chicago as it does to Cinci is the reason most people are skipping this one...
> 
> It is their first event so...hopefully it'll get all worked out next year.


UGH!!!!

I wonder if, or how many, of the vendors and educational speakers will bail when they find out about the lousy showing!

----------


## Johns

> UGH!!!!
> 
> I wonder if, or how many, of the vendors and educational speakers will bail when they find out about the lousy showing!


Once they are in, they're in.  There's no bailing now. I live in Ohio and I'm not going.  You can only go so many places!

Let's see...Cincy, with that nice river, the chilli, you'll get to hang with all the movers and shakers of opticianry, and you're so close to Kentucky...

or

Hmm...Las Vegas, uh, it's kind of hot, and sometimes you stay up too late, and you get to hang out with the movers and the shakers of (never mind)  even though the hotels are cheaper than in Cincy...

Gee, tough decision!;)


I'm not trying to knock the Associations, but if they want turnout, they've got to piggyback with a bigger draw.

----------


## wmcdonald

While I am hearing you on location, I belive it was based on the outstanding venue and central point for many. Opticians now have their own national, unified conference, and I humbly ask you to consider supporting this concept. Many here pontificate loudly about support for Opticianry.....wll here is your chance! I will be there and encourage any of you who is considering it to please attend.

Warren

----------


## Fezz

Warren,

Hopefully we will be able to meet up!

Drinks are on me!*


*Unless you are Harry Chiling, OptiDonn, or Ziggy!

;):cheers::D:cheers::p

----------


## wmcdonald

I'm there, and will look forward to it. 

Warren

----------


## Senorwes1

I think one major factor hindering registration is the cost.  Business is down and people aren't spending money.  The registration fee, hotel, airfare, etc. will be over a $1,000 for most people, unless you live in Ohio or a neighboring state.  I would love to attend but can't afford it right now.  I am saving money to go to SECO in Atlanta in March 2009.

----------


## Johns

> While I am hearing you on location, I belive it was based on the outstanding venue and central point for many. Opticians now have their own national, unified conference, and I humbly ask you to consider supporting this concept.  
> Warren


Warren, I have and od support opticianry, especially when it comes to unification (which when it comes to Ohio, you don't even want to get me started).  And yes, I am currently active in this project, on a state level.

What I was refering to was that the most popular events seem to be one-stop shopping for entire offices.  An event where the OD and staff can arrive together, split up and go to their particular seminars, meet for BIG time buying, and get it all accomplished for a decent price.  Even some of the OD shows struggle because the vendors don't see the value in a limited audience.

When you sit in on an optician CEU, and talk to the opticians sitting around you, it becomes readily apparent that a majority of them (the state's mailing list proves it) work for chains, and have no buying/decision making power.  When I was a regular vendor (frames) at the state and national level, and it didn't take long to figure out that it wasn't worth it to exhiibit. Confererences like this need the support of exhibiters to survive.  I'm sure that many of them would be much happier making a donatinon to the local associations fo lobbying efforts and call it a day.  Add to that the rumor that the last of of the big supporters of opticianry (Marchon) is being purchased by a company that tries to destroy us.  There goes another ally...

And as far as the location....  

I just booked the hotels for Las Vegas.  For 4 of us, for 3 days, 2 rooms, it will cost $380.  That includes tax and everything.  You'd have to drive to Florence (Y'all) Kentucky to get prices like that near Ohio.  I have to take everything into consideration.

----------


## Fezz

> Warren, I have and od support opticianry, especially when it comes to unification (which when it comes to Ohio, you don't even want to get me started).  And yes, I am currently active in this project, on a state level.
> 
> What I was refering to was that the most popular events seem to be one-stop shopping for entire offices.  An event where the OD and staff can arrive together, split up and go to their particular seminars, meet for BIG time buying, and get it all accomplished for a decent price.  Even some of the OD shows struggle because the vendors don't see the value in a limited audience.
> 
> When you sit in on an optician CEU, and talk to the opticians sitting around you, it becomes readily apparent that a majority of them (the state's mailing list proves it) work for chains, and have no buying/decision making power.  When I was a regular vendor (frames) at the state and national level, and it didn't take long to figure out that it wasn't worth it to exhiibit. Confererences like this need the support of exhibiters to survive.  I'm sure that many of them would be much happier making a donatinon to the local associations fo lobbying efforts and call it a day.  Add to that the rumor that the last of of the big supporters of opticianry (Marchon) is being purchased by a company that tries to destroy us.  There goes another ally...
> 
> And as far as the location....  
> 
> I just booked the hotels for Las Vegas.  For 4 of us, for 3 days, 2 rooms, it will cost $380.  That includes tax and everything.  You'd have to drive to Florence (Y'all) Kentucky to get prices like that near Ohio.  I have to take everything into consideration.



There is no sense in arguing with this logic!

It really is a sad state of affairs! As Brother Johns has mentioned, many that attend these get-to-gethers, do not possess the buying authority, the knowledge base, or the desire to make this type of event FANTASTIC! I honestly feel sorry for the vendors, magazine reps, hot dog cart pushers and ticket verifiers that have to work this sham of an event! Many of the participants are only there because the business owners BANKROLLED the event! Even then....most beeotch and complain about it! Most that I have talked to would never go to these experiences if "The Man" didn't foot the bill! Yeah......these people SUCK!!

I have done business with many Optiboard regulars. Some experiences have been great, some have totally sucked! The sad thing is....many of these labs, equipment vendors, suppliers, etc tell me very similar stories.....that most optical folks that they talk to have 1.) no influence in the buying process 2.) have no desire to have the buying influence 3.) have basically....no clue!!

 :cry: :cheers::shiner::cheers::angry:

----------


## Fezz

I just found out what I am doing Saturday in Cinci!



http://www.oktoberfestzinzinnati.com/okt.aspx


:D:cheers::D

What a good way to drown the realization that I suck after two days of advanced review courses!

----------


## wmcdonald

> I think one major factor hindering registration is the cost. Business is down and people aren't spending money. The registration fee, hotel, airfare, etc. will be over a $1,000 for most people, unless you live in Ohio or a neighboring state. I would love to attend but can't afford it right now. I am saving money to go to SECO in Atlanta in March 2009.


SECO is an OD conference. You will spend there but not on your own national, unified conference? While they offer CE for Opticians, make no mistake, this is an OD meeting. I understand all the logic behind the comments by Johns and others, but I still feel we need to at least attempt to have a single, unified conference for Opticians. I hope all have fun in Vegas, it is a great place and I am sure the hotel rooms are cheap, but the reasoning behind Ohio, I am told, had to do with the large number of ABO/NCLE certificants within driving distance. There are close to 600 pre-registered, and I hope it continues to grow. Again, I was not involved in the planning, and am not even speaking, but will be there in support. I hope those that are in the planning phase are listening to all of you regarding location.

----------


## Johns

> SECO is an OD conference. You will spend there but not on your own national, unified conference? While they offer CE for Opticians, make no mistake, this is an OD meeting.


It's amazing the number of people that attend conferences that don't even realize who is sponsoring, or more importantly, which organizations are benefiting from, their dollars.

----------


## Johns

> I hope those that are in the planning phase are listening to all of you regarding location.


That's the only reason I stated my opinion here.  I know that many of the planners are here and may take notice...

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

In my case, I can't get CE for my state at the conference or I'd go. Las Vegas would be a great place for such a conference since it can be used as a vacation spot too

----------


## raydennis

I am trying to find out if the National Committee of State Optical Regulatory Boards (NCSORB) is meeting at the Cincinnati meeting. I serve as the Chairman of the Board of Examiners for Opticians in Connecticut and would like to attend a meeting of the group if possible. Anyone have any info? Ray Dennis

----------


## raydennis

I am trying to find out if the National Committee of State Optical Regulatory Boards (NCSORB) is meeting at the Cincinnati meeting. I serve as the Chairman of the Board of Examiners for Opticians in Connecticut and would like to attend a meeting of the group if possible. Anyone have any info? Ray Dennis

----------


## HarryChiling

Ray try contacting Harry Jilson (hcjilson) I think he might know for sure.

----------


## raydennis

Thanks for the info,would you have any contact information for Harry Jilson ?  Ray

----------


## Fezz

Ray,

Harry Jilson is a member/moderator on Optiboard. You can PM him, but he shouls be along soon to help you out.

To PM:

Upper left control bar=User CP, click it
Scroll down left options=message center
Send him a PM!

Welcome to Optiboard!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

You can contact him here:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/member.php?u=69

Ray even better I just got an e-mail from Cate at the OAA check this link out for more information:

http://www.oaa.org/index.php?id=18




> NCSORB has now been meeting with the Leadership Conference since 2006. They used to attend the convention but after the 2005 unfortunate outcome of Hurricane Katrina (OAA was in New Orleans that year and had to cancel) they started meeting at Leadership. The contact for NCSORB is Granville Smith.


I think Granville is a KY guy you may want to contact Curt Duff, contact info at the bottom of this page and see how to get Granvilles info:

http://www.gosdok.com/sdok_officers_and_directors.htm

----------


## Fezz

Ok....

We are getting close. Can we get a count of who is going and who owes me a beer or eight?


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## wmcdonald

I arrive THursday afternoon @ 4:00. Look forward to seeing you.

Warren

----------


## Fezz

Hey Warren!

Incoming PM!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Laurie

Hi guys (and gals),

Will be there...flying in Wed PM...NFOS meeting all day Thursday.  I think there is a reception (OAA Delegate Assembly?) Thursday PM?

I'll buy Fezz ONE...if he chugs!

: )

Laurie

----------


## Fezz

> Hi guys (and gals),
> 
> Will be there...flying in Wed PM...NFOS meeting all day Thursday. I think there is a reception (OAA Delegate Assembly?) Thursday PM?
> 
> *I'll buy Fezz ONE...if he chugs*!
> 
> : )
> 
> Laurie


 
Chugging is for amatuers!

I prefer *SPLASHING* the gullet with huge volumes of ale. The hop nose of the ale is much more pronounced then!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

So...........

It looks like very little interest in this event!

Any suggestions on good watering holes/beer joints in Cinci?

I may want to quaff an ale or two while there!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Johns

> So...........
> 
> It looks like very little interest in this event!


Actually, I think the latest official head cound was somewhere around 600 people.

----------


## Optician1960

Fezz,
Here is a link to the Oktoberfest happening in Cinci this weekend. We are sure that you will find a few brews that you can enjoy during your stay.

http://www.oktoberfestzinzinnati.com/okt.aspx


Optician 1960

----------


## Fezz

Thanks 1960. 

I have that on my list already! Any other suggestions? Rock Bottom Brewery is one I have heard of. Open to suggestions!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Diane

I'm about to head out to the airport to go to Cincinnati. I hope that you guys will allow me the privilege of meeting each of you.:)

Diane

----------


## Laurie

Hello 'Boarders,

I am heading to the airport now as well.  Diane, I am looking forward to seeing you with Eddie D on Saturday,

Other 'Boarders, where/when are we meeting?  Would hate to miss you guys again, and will buy a beer for Fezz.

: )

Safe Travels Everyone,

Laurie

----------


## Fezz

I just rolled in after a nine hour ride home.

I got the honor of sitting in on a few of Diane's classes. I tried to be like a sponge and absorb all that I could. Diane is a fantastic speaker, with an awesome and upbeat delivery! She has such a real, down to earth way about here, that you can't help but to get so involved and engrossed in her message! Great courses!

I finally got to me Dr. Warren McDonald. To say that I was totally impressed would be an understatement. Warren is the ultimate Professional Optician with a Rockstar/Politician presence. I didn't think it was humanly possible to know as many people as Warren does. I wish I would have gotten his autograph! He made the mistake of giving me his cell #, so you can bet I am going to try and snatch all the knowledge that I can from the gentleman! Somebody told me to "watch him light up a room-he is incredible!". Yeah....he is!

I had the privilege of meeting, sitting with, and stealing a few hugs from the beautiful Laurie. I wish that I had more time-I would have loved to have taken a few of her classes!

I got to put a face to the name of Gary Falk from Vision-Ease. He and his booth partner, Matt, gave me a boatload of valuable information. These are some smart Dudes!

I finally got to meet Lensgrinder. His passion and knowledge is incredible. I applaud his work and dedication to his students (I certainly have learned a bunch from him!). I got to personally thank him for the online calculator program that he posted. Great job!

To my fellow course mates....I hope you aced the advanced review! Please keep me posted. Don't forget to contact Mr. Smith about those opportunities! 

My Cincinnati travel and tour guide, Ziggy, provided constant entertainment and introduced me to a whole bunch of folks who otherwise probably wouldn't have given me the time of day! I learned a thing or two about fashion as well from him! We learned what to wear....and what not to wear......................and WHY!!! ;^)

There are so many others, and I apologize for not listing everybody I had the honor to meet.

My overall impression:

I am very glad that I went. I learned alot. One of the major things that I learned was that there is often much, much more to be learned at these shows outside of the meetings and exhibit halls.

As Ziggy told me "It is the meetings after the meetings where the real learning takes place!" I agree!

Driving nine hours, I had *A*L*O*T* of time to reflect.

Something really made an impression on me. These talented and ultra smart optical professionals came to share their insights, ideas and gifts with me. I am humbled by their understanding of our business, their brilliance, and their willingness to share for the betterment of all.

All of you have impressed the HELL out of me and re-energized me. Thank you!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


PS. All beer debts have been payed! I owe a few now. I also have to take a few dancing lessons for next time. Salsa anyone? ;)

----------


## Diane

> I just rolled in after a nine hour ride home.
> 
> I got the honor of sitting in on a few of Diane's classes. I tried to be like a sponge and absorb all that I could. Diane is a fantastic speaker, with an awesome and upbeat delivery! She has such a real, down to earth way about here, that you can't help but to get so involved and engrossed in her message! Great courses!


Bob,

It was a pleasure meeting you as well.  I know that the future of Opticianry is in good hands when we have young men such as yourself learning all you can and going for the gusto. ;)

Diane

----------


## SharonB

I don't think you'll find many New Yorkers there. The conference doesn't offer credits that are necessary for them for registration renewal. That's a bummer! NYS requires that a CEC provider registers for 3 years at $900. If the ABO/NCLE registered as a CEC provider for NY, there would be many more registrants. Ohio is not a long trip for many New Yorkers (especially those in the Buffalo area, or the Southern Tier). I think they goofed on this one, and since VEW is so close in time (and such a better locaton), many buyers will go to Las Vegas instead. :(

----------


## Laurie

Hi Fezz,

It was great to meet you as well, did you enjoy the Octoberfest?  I missed the big chicken dance, but did manage to stroll through Sat. PM.

By all accounts, the meeting was a success...I heard that there were over 800 registrants there.  They will have it there again next year as well, and we can all help to build it even bigger.  

Hi Sharon,  

Would love to have seen you there!  Next week I will be having a conversation with Craig and Ursula Norman, who coordinate the show, and give them your suggestion...I think you are correct, they could draw from NY, and the providership fee is not that much.

Diane, Warren, and others: as always, it was great to see you and spend time with you as well...

Good times were had by all!

: )

Laurie

----------


## Fezz

> I think they goofed on this one, and since VEW is so close in time (and such a better locaton), many buyers will go to Las Vegas instead. :(


I agree that the timing was poor at best. I wouldn't classify this as a buyers conference. It was an education conference. I think it filled that bill well. I feel sorry for the vendors who did show up and pay for the booth and man/lady hours. It was like walking down an old ghost town in there. I doubt that there was very much business written.

----------


## Fezz

> Hi Fezz,
> 
> It was great to meet you as well, did you enjoy the Octoberfest? : )
> 
> Laurie


 
Would The Fezz miss OctoberFest?

I tried my best to give the Germans a run for their money!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Johns

> I agree that the timing was poor at best. I wouldn't classify this as a buyers conference. It was an education conference. I think it filled that bill well. I feel sorry for the vendors who did show up and pay for the booth and man/lady hours. It was like walking down an old ghost town in there. I doubt that there was very much business written.


I would love to see a list of the vendors that did show up posted here.  It would be a great way to thank them for supporting opticianry.  They knew it would be a sales dud, but showed up anyway!

----------


## Fezz

Good point Johns. I will post more when I have time but for starters:

1. Safilo
2. Luxottica
3. Pech Optical
4. Hoya
5. Zeiss
6. OAA
7. NAO
8. Vision-Ease

----------


## Fezz

9. Transitions
10. Super Systems
11. Soderberg
12. Tura
13. Eschenbach
14. Vision Web
15. Viva
16. Younger

----------


## lensgrinder

Bob it was nice to finally meet you as well.  Although you did not buy me a beer, we did share some horrible coffee.
I think it was a very nice and well put on conference.
I for one was glade to see the great turn out of people, as Laurie said it was over 800 people who wanted to be educated and that is what it is about.

----------


## Fezz

> Although you did not buy me a beer, we did share some horrible coffee.


Horrible was RIGHT!

I owe you more than a few *GOOD* porters! Don't forget to check out Troegs Brewing's Dead Reckoning Porter! It is a limited run. The only better porter I have had is Rogue's Brewer Porter. That is/was a limited run-tap only!  :cry:  :cry: :cheers::cheers: :cry:  :cry: 

It was STELLAR!

----------

